# vaginal cuff suture



## LindseyR (Dec 2, 2010)

Please help.

Wondering if I need to just use a 58999 unlisted procedure code for suture of vaginal cuff s/p hysterectomy.

57200 doesnt' fit the code b/c it isn't an injury.

Someone told me to try 12020- but that just doesn't seem right to me.

I can't find anything else that fits..

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## faithdalton (Dec 2, 2010)

*Suture of vaginal cuff*

With reviewing the codes that you provided and not knowing what reason the procedure was performed for, this seems like the most logical code. 58999, is the most logical code for the minimal information that you provided. I hope that this helps.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for your help!!


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Dec 7, 2010)

ob/gyn coding companion directs you to cpt code 59300 provided your doctor did not perform the delivery. if your provider did the delivery and the repair at the same encounter then you would not code out the vaginal repair seperately it is included in the delivery charge.  Hope this gives you a little more insight.


----------

